# Jig making ply



## Graham Orm (20 Feb 2014)

Anyone know of anywhere you can get Formica backed ply or MDF? I know I can do it myself but it would be nice to get a price on a sheet for use for all sorts of bits n bobs. Cheers people.

EDIT: In the North West


----------



## Grahamshed (20 Feb 2014)

Haven't seen any, or any formica at all for that matter for years now. I think I have asked before and been told it is no longer available.


----------



## nathandavies (20 Feb 2014)

Formica is crazy money per sheet, would solid plastic be better?

Nathan


----------



## JustBen (20 Feb 2014)

Would melamine faced ply/mdf do?

You could always use good quality birch plywood with a varnish/lacquer finish.


----------



## Student (20 Feb 2014)

As Nathan says, 0.8 mm thick Formica sheets are very expensive. Robbins Timber, here in Bristol, sell laminate panels but they, too, are expensive - £133 + VAT for an 8' x 4' sheet of laminate on 6mm ply - see

http://www.robbins.co.uk/marine/sheet_materials.asp


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Feb 2014)

JustBen":y47aghfi said:


> Would melamine faced ply/mdf do?
> 
> You could always use good quality birch plywood with a varnish/lacquer finish.



Yes that would do Ben where from though???

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (21 Feb 2014)

does it have to be ply/mdf? Because Wickes sell MFC ie melamine faced chipboard with max thickness of 15mm. Hideous stuff I know but it is flat and true so useful for jigs. Also Arnold Laver (country wide) sell veneer'd mdf of various hardwoods in all the standard thicknesses.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":dnxthh9e said:


> does it have to be ply/mdf? Because Wickes sell MFC ie melamine faced chipboard with max thickness of 15mm. Hideous stuff I know but it is flat and true so useful for jigs. Also Arnold Laver (country wide) sell veneer'd mdf of various hardwoods in all the standard thicknesses.



Thanks Bob, but nah. Chipboard wont hold a screw. Thanks for the veneered MDF idea, I'll look into that.


----------



## JustBen (22 Feb 2014)

They have some on eBay,

There is a place in Newcastle under Lyme which isn't a million miles from you.
They are selling 10mm sheets.

A place in north brum are selling thicker sheets.

All seem to be odd size ie no 8x4


----------



## hanser (22 Feb 2014)

How's about phenolic faced ply ? Links here in marcros's thread

trailer-boarding-t77708.html


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## jago_g (28 Feb 2014)

Justben mentioned "quality birch plywood", I've been searching for this stuff (10mm+) in off-cuts. Can anyone recommend a good source in the South West?

Regards,

Gordon.


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Mar 2014)

I found this place in Stalybridge which isn't too far from Stockport. I bought an 8x4 of 18mm MDF with Melamine on both sides for £30 inc VAT. I collected it and don't know if they will deliver. Worth knowing about if you are a northerner.
http://www.ableboard.co.uk/

Have a look at their product range. http://www.ableboard.co.uk/products.asp


----------



## SteveF (2 Mar 2014)

not sure what sizes u want

i was in ikea yesterday and went thru the scrap pile

loads of melamine faced mdf there sizes of 3 x 2 were £2
cupboard doors etc 18mm

i don't work for ikea

Steve


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Mar 2014)

Thanks Steve, worth knowing. I didn't know they had a scrap pile. There's a branch not too far from me.


----------



## SteveF (2 Mar 2014)

my nearest is lakeside

just before u get to tills there is a "bargain" area

worth a punt


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Mar 2014)

SteveF":13jpujzd said:


> my nearest is lakeside
> 
> just before u get to tills there is a "bargain" area
> 
> worth a punt



OK I'm in Manchester but will bob in next time I pass our local and see if they have any. Thanks again.


----------



## Ghengis (4 Mar 2014)

I fit bathrooms for a living and get offcuts of wetwall, 8mm mdf with laminate both sides


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Mar 2014)

Ghengis":2nfgqd29 said:


> I fit bathrooms for a living and get offcuts of wetwall, 8mm mdf with laminate both sides



Brilliant idea. Thanks.


----------



## brianhabby (9 Mar 2014)

Not sure what you want this stuff for but some years ago I got hold of several sheets (random sizes approx. pallet size) of MDF covered both sides in a very thin laminate which I've been using over the years mainly when making jigs & the like. This stuff was packing from a laminate flooring company I happened to be passing, I think the place was in the Cheetham Hill area of Manchester and the stuff was free, they were glad to get rid of it.

There must be many other places with similar scrap they would be glad for you to remove for them. 

Hope that helps, 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Graham Orm (9 Mar 2014)

brianhabby":3mu9bcsv said:


> Not sure what you want this stuff for but some years ago I got hold of several sheets (random sizes approx. pallet size) of MDF covered both sides in a very thin laminate which I've been using over the years mainly when making jigs & the like. This stuff was packing from a laminate flooring company I happened to be passing, I think the place was in the Cheetham Hill area of Manchester and the stuff was free, they were glad to get rid of it.
> 
> There must be many other places with similar scrap they would be glad for you to remove for them.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian. I'm on the other side of the city to Cheetham Hill, but it's something worth exploring.


----------



## dan73 (12 Mar 2014)

Cheers ver helpful


----------



## GLFaria (3 Apr 2014)

Grayorm":10ob6pzy said:


> Random Orbital Bob":10ob6pzy said:
> 
> 
> > does it have to be ply/mdf? Because Wickes sell MFC ie melamine faced chipboard with max thickness of 15mm. Hideous stuff I know but it is flat and true so useful for jigs. Also Arnold Laver (country wide) sell veneer'd mdf of various hardwoods in all the standard thicknesses.
> ...



...nor will MDF, for that matter, unless you use dowels in it to hold the screws. But I still prefer MDF, except for the fact that it makes a horrible dust and, worse still, blunts my handtools as fast as anything...


----------



## Dissolve (3 Apr 2014)

Course drywall screws take quite well in MDF, I've recently been using melamine faced mdf for jig making and find that course threaded drywall screws are great (but I'm usually gluing as well)


----------



## fluffflinger (3 Apr 2014)

If you need to get better hold for a screw in MDF or Chipboard. Use some epoxy to reinforce the joint.

I have owned boats for years and all marine fixings are either potted in epoxy or screw fixing stregthened by using it in the pilot hole. 

Simply drill a pilot hole, warm your epoxy (to reduce viscosity and aid penetration) in a glass of hot water mix and drip into your pilot hole, wipe some more epoxy on the threads pop in your screw and voila after hardening you will have as secure a fixing as you would probably need for most applications. leaving the epoxy to penetrate for a few mins and then topping up the hole works best. Try to use the slowest setting epoxy you can, as a general rule the longer setting time means better ultimate strength but if all you've got is the 5minute stuff it still works, just doesn't penetrate as well as it just goes off too quickly.

Try it you will be truly amazed at the improvement and if you are a truly sad puppy buy and read this for all you need to know about epoxy (and plywood boat building) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gougeon-Brothers-Boat-Construction-Materials/dp/0878121668 These boys cut their teeth laminating wooden blades for wind turbines!


----------



## eoinsgaff (7 May 2014)

For me the best option for jigs is a plastic/phenolic coated shuttering ply. This would be typically used to line steel framed forms and would be made from a high grade birch plywood. The surface would be flat, very smooth and well able to accept a fixing. There are a range of thicknesses available as well. 

Wisaform is a good quality brand but most products should be more than acceptable.


----------



## Graham Orm (7 May 2014)

eoinsgaff":1pfb28jk said:


> For me the best option for jigs is a plastic/phenolic coated shuttering ply. This would be typically used to line steel framed forms and would be made from a high grade birch plywood. The surface would be flat, very smooth and well able to accept a fixing. There are a range of thicknesses available as well.
> 
> Wisaform is a good quality brand but most products should be more than acceptable.




Thanks buddy :wink:


----------

